# Lights on? or off.



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I just wanted to see what people think about having their lights (I mean the mini light bars, strobes, etc) on while driving on public roads. Whats you opinion and why/why not do you do it?


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Search , there are seveal threads on this.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

clydebusa;1445632 said:


> Search , there are seveal threads on this.


I did. Most that came up were random commercial threads.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, search this topic.

But let me be the first to tell you it's stupid to run lights from property to property. You're nothing more than a distraction and a self-important whacker if you think there's a reason to do it. Shut the damn lights OFF between accounts

~Kevin


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i run 4 corner strobes or arrowstik on flash when plow down. i only turn the overhead bar on when i enter intersections to clean them
no lights on when plow up in transport


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I was asking because Ive noticed around here during storms people do keep the lights on, I cant lie, it does help us see each other as myself and a few other guys mentioned that we have had close calls during some storms (in past years) where you cant see to far ahead, so 2 trucks coming at each other can cause some really close calls.

I wil say that during the night, unless theres almost zero visibility alot less people run the lights, but during the day during a bad storm, lights seem to be on.

(And yes I did search for this, but searching "Light on or off" pulls every thread with any of those words.)


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1445668 said:


> I did. Most that came up were random commercial threads.


I'm kind of surprised. This one's had the living tar beat out of it.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Too Stroked;1445947 said:


> I'm kind of surprised. This one's had the living tar beat out of it.


HAHAHAHA! That is an understatement! Just turn your "warning lights" off as there is no need to "warn" anybody that you are NOT plowing.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

And were off..........

He we go again, lights on are dumb and make you unprofessional

Lights on because i want to be seen and be safe...

So do you like beans or no beans in your chilli ? Well??


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Maleko;1446045 said:


> So do you like beans or no beans in your chilli ? Well??


See, now that's a whole new thread. "Do you fart in the truck while you're plowing or don't you?"


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I run my grille lights when its snowing and i have my plow up...you can just see em and i feel they give a heads up as to me having a plow on. I do not run my lightbar or rears unless i am moving snow or on a clients property


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Between 1-5 it doesn't really matter, it's mostly just plow trucks on the road and a few cars, they don't really care. During the day I turn it off.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

http://jasonjeffrey.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/awjeeznotthis****again.jpg


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

USMCMP5811;1446496 said:


> http://jasonjeffrey.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/awjeeznotthis****again.jpg


HAHAHA, in all honesty I can see both sides to what people are saying, as for looking unprofessional how?

I can see the need to want to warn someone that theres a 8'6" blade on the front of your truck, around here there are some NARROW roads, as I bet there are elsewhere.

On the other hand, my buddy got pulled over, and let go, because he turned his on when we was pulling into a job and a cop in front of him thought he was trying to imitate a police office (his lights were amber so I cant agree).

There are good arguments for both sides.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you're not working, there is no need to have the lights on. Pretty simple concept.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Will somebody please tell these Jokers in Ramp trucks with one car on the bed and nothing in tow that there is no reason to have lights on.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok soo the dot trucksrun their lights all the time...when working and when not. Possibility of making sudden stops maybe. Do they need to run theirs all the time?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ZERO lights in transport. You look ******** then once you get to a job on the side of the road no one pays any attention, because the lights have been going for the past 5 miles on the road. They have a much greater impact when you throw them all on entering a lot. Turn em off, save yourself from looking dumb.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Most dots by law when the plow is on the lights are going.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Most dot trucks here run with the lights on with no plow on or salt in the bed. Just driving around. Anyhow its retarted to sit here and argue about it. Everyone has their own way of doing their thing. What one may think of as "retarted" another may think differently. To each their own. Most guys around here run with atleast one form of warning on while in snowy conditions. I could care less what other operators think of the way i do my business. What some may see as pointless, others may see as cautious.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

I turn the corner lights on in steady burn if it's during a storm or any low visibility while traveling from sites. I like to slightly distinguish myself from other vehicles, but at the same time not look ridiculous or distract anyone. Only when the plow goes down do I turn the whole bar on. I agree there is no good reason to have all those lights going if your not actually working or driving in an unpredictable manner. IMO it desensitizes people to warning lights and makes you look silly.



Too Stroked;1446070 said:


> See, now that's a whole new thread. "Do you fart in the truck while you're plowing or don't you?"


I do fart in my truck, but as with the lights, only when the plow is down. And no beans in the chili


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

jhall22guitar;1445583 said:


> I just wanted to see what people think about having their lights (I mean the mini light bars, strobes, etc) on while driving on public roads. Whats you opinion and why/why not do you do it?


You mean other than the fact it is illegal and you look like a complete idiot doing it?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I turn them on when I am about to turn into a property as it allows motorists to see I am slowing down and going to take my time as I am adjusting the plow width and angle to make my first pass onto the property. Once I leave the site I turn them off. People become complacent if the lights are going all the time and they don't heed the warning that they are intended to accomplish. If it is the middle of the night and the lot is empty I dont even bother. If someone does not see a truck going back and forth with a large plow then that is there fault. Plus after closing hours all lots are supposed to be empty and they have a no parking ban. I don't like calling the tow company but sometimes if the snow is real bad and it is PIMA I will have the vehicle towed. But I see a ton of private companies running with lights on driving public roads.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1447863 said:


> I turn them on when I am about to turn into a property as it allows motorists to see I am slowing down and going to take my time as I am adjusting the plow width and angle to make my first pass onto the property. Once I leave the site I turn them off. People become complacent if the lights are going all the time and they don't heed the warning that they are intended to accomplish. If it is the middle of the night and the lot is empty I dont even bother. If someone does not see a truck going back and forth with a large plow then that is there fault. Plus after closing hours all lots are supposed to be empty and they have a no parking ban. I don't like calling the tow company but sometimes if the snow is real bad and it is PIMA I will have the vehicle towed. But I see a ton of private companies running with lights on driving public roads.


My company takes care of a apartment building my family owns (Small building only 16 apartments and about 30 spots.) And we just implemented a parking plan this year, taking advantage of what is in all their contracts they signed saying we could. I hope they follow it because it allows us to tow cars not in their spots, this is only because there is only 2 places to put snow, and people seem to LOVE blocking them. Then we get calls about why the lot isnt clear.


----------



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

TURN THEM OFF I work to the township plowing public roads and with everyone else riding around with the amber lights on no one gives a damn about me with them on as i salt the main highways


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Off unless I'm escorting a piece of equipment, wide load, or running our loader down the highway with the pusher on it or plowing with the loader. If I'm in our back lot at work plowing with the loader I will turn them off.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

id ont know about you guys..but leavin 8 white hide aways on in the dark its pretty annoying...ive left mine on and got calls from people i know like "dude u just made me have a seizure with your lights" so i just leave my rear leds on till i get to the street im plowin...then all lights are on


----------



## BlueLine (Jan 11, 2012)

My company snow plow in NYC and North Jersey. I tell my guys turn off front warning when driving to sites. But leave rear on for those lovey drive. Also read local laws and dot regulation for information.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I turn them on while on the road and off when plowing. 

No need for visibility while plowing. 

I tried turning them off while plowing, then back on while back on when backing up, but I got confused. 

I also turn my headlights off at night and back on during the day. 

Use turn signals only when going straight. Hazards when turning, because I usually make up my mind at the last minute which way I'm going to go, and this leaves me open for either way. 

I also like beans in the chili, but not too many. I prefer lots of meat and chili pepper. And cheese. And beer. And I do fart in my truck. 

BTW, can anyone tell me which Snowbear to get for my Kenworth tri-axle? I have 200 driveways I need to plow and I thought this would make a great driveway rig. 

TIA


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

dfd9;1450652 said:


> I turn them on while on the road and off when plowing.
> 
> No need for visibility while plowing.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH! Made my day, the snow bear and kw tri-axle was the best though!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

dpglandscapes;1449724 said:


> id ont know about you guys..but leavin 8 white hide aways on in the dark its pretty annoying...ive left mine on and got calls from people i know like "dude u just made me have a seizure with your lights" so i just leave my rear leds on till i get to the street im plowin...then all lights are on


Thats basically what I have been doing lately, it seems to work fine, considering I have wood sides on the back of my bed to extend them higher for storage racks, so the light dosn't "spread" out as far, and I use the lightbar when parked at sites/plowing etc


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

dfd9;1450652 said:


> I turn them on while on the road and off when plowing.
> 
> No need for visibility while plowing.
> 
> ...


hey bro if your gonna use the tri axle for the plowin of the driveways why dont you get like a 24ton tag trailer to put a 1.75yd sander on it...that way you dont get like all salt and **** in your new tri axle


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

jhall22guitar;1445583 said:


> I just wanted to see what people think about having their lights (I mean the mini light bars, strobes, etc) on while driving on public roads. Whats you opinion and why/why not do you do it?


no , and dont be a ******. Unless whether is less than a quarter mile visibility


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Depends on my mood and mostly how I feel the other drivers on the roads are acting that day.

So basically at night I might leave my front hideaways on to flash off my plow ends, especially when I'm driving a two lane highway on the edge of town in white-out conditions at night.

During the day I might leave all my lights on because everyone on the road is acting ******** and wants to tailgate me when I'm at 16k total weight or they don't want to give me any room in my lane with my 9ft blade plus the pro wings if I have them on.

IDK, seems like all the bigger trucks around here kick on their lights and keep them on no matter what.

....


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

dpglandscapes;1451052 said:


> hey bro if your gonna use the tri axle for the plowin of the driveways why dont you get like a 24ton tag trailer to put a 1.75yd sander on it...that way you dont get like all salt and **** in your new tri axle


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

Thanks man!!!!!!

Great idea.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

dpglandscapes;1451052 said:


> hey bro if your gonna use the tri axle for the plowin of the driveways why dont you get like a 24ton tag trailer to put a 1.75yd sander on it...that way you dont get like all salt and **** in your new tri axle


Just made my day again today talking about this. Simply awesome.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't see how it makes you look unprofessional at all. I'm pretty sure its the guys driving around in camoflage trucks that make plow guys look unprofessional. 

The first thing I would do is look it up in your states vehicle code book (or online). Each state is different. 

If you drive with them on, so what you're not hurting anything. Unless you're the dude causing siezures with your lights. Then I'd suggest you turn them off when traveling. 

I see a lot of the larger companies run with theirs from the time they start until the time the pull in the shop. 

My accounts are generally all close together (1 or 2 min from each other) so I will run my light from the start of the first job until I remember to turn them off. 

All in all its really up to you what you want to do and how you want to operate your business.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the simplest guideline I ever saw: "They're _warning _lights. You use them when you need to _warn _somebody. If you don't need to warn anybody, turn them off."


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Like i said, i run with just my grille lights on when im not pushing. I dont see how it makes people less aware that there is a plow truck there when people run them while moving to the next job unless your running a million lights...i dont think people see them all the time and go "oh hell its just another plow truck". I would think that it would make some more aware of you and say " oh hey that guy must have a reason to have those lights on" being in our situation a big a$$ plow on the front of our vehicles. I agree that too much is too much but a light or two on for simple warning of a possible hazard ie: big a$$ plow is imo not a danger nor unprofessional. Whats unprofessional is a plow driver goin 70 to get to another job. I also dont understand why the op must be condecended for asking a simple question on a forum that is there for just that...to ask questions.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Too Stroked;1451388 said:


> Here's the simplest guideline I ever saw: "They're _warning _lights. You use them when you need to _warn _somebody. If you don't need to warn anybody, turn them off."


Seems so..........well............simple..........and logical.



dieseltech;1451402 said:


> Like i said, i run with just my grille lights on when im not pushing. I dont see how it makes people less aware that there is a plow truck there when people run them while moving to the next job unless your running a million lights...i dont think people see them all the time and go "oh hell its just another plow truck". I would think that it would make some more aware of you and say " oh hey that guy must have a reason to have those lights on" being in our situation a big a$$ plow on the front of our vehicles. I agree that too much is too much but a light or two on for simple warning of a possible hazard ie: big a$$ plow is imo not a danger nor unprofessional. *Whats unprofessional is a plow driver goin 70 to get to another job. I also dont understand why the op must be condecended for asking a simple question on a forum that is there for just that...to ask questions.*


What if the speed limit is 70? And the road is just wet? And it's the middle of the night? And there is no one within 3 miles? How would that make it unprofessional?

As for condescension? Because this question ranks up there with "which plow should I buy for by Subie" or "how much should I charge" or "should I join SIMA" or any of the other questions that are asked close to 20 times a year.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Let me re state... In a snow storm driving thru town. 

And if you dont like the question then dont answer. Making the op out to be an idiot is not a solution to your dissaproval of his question. Just makes you look like a jack wagon but im sure since you feel the need to be that way you dont care yet i still find it un necessary. No im not the forum police but come on...whats the point of a forum without legitimate questions? Certainly not to be crucified for asking. He didnt ask something blatantly stupid like "how do i get my diesel to make more smoke"


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

Hambrick & Co.;1451367 said:


> I don't see how it makes you look unprofessional at all. I'm pretty sure its the guys driving around in camoflage trucks that make plow guys look unprofessional.
> 
> The first thing I would do is look it up in your states vehicle code book (or online). Each state is different.
> 
> ...


lol right on man


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry. Been a long week. I will admit altho i did chuckle at your post dfd it was certainly not at the op's expense.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

dieseltech;1451467 said:


> Sorry. Been a long week. I will admit altho i did chuckle at your post dfd it was certainly not at the op's expense.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

A lot of times around here they make the storm a snow emergency level 1,2 or 3, when that happens you are supposed to have Amber warning lights running to even be on the roadway's. Normally anything over 3 inche's will be that way. Most company's in this area run there lights all the time, but we don't get as much snow as most of you guy's ..


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

3" is _definitely_ a snow emergency.

Makes one wonder what the women down there think when they get over 3".


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Of snow, that is.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Time to move on from this one


----------

